# شرح قوائم الفوتو شوب



## KOKOMAN (21 فبراير 2009)

شرح قوائم الفوتوشوب 

اولا قائمة FILE:

New : يفتح هذا الأمر مربع حوارملف جديد ... و يستخدم عند إنشاء تصميم جديد

Open : يفتح هذا الأمر مربع استعراض للجهاز ... يمكّنك من فتح أي صورة على الفوتوشوب

Open As : يحدد هذا الأمر امتداد الصورة التي تريد فتحها

save:يقوم هذا الامر بحفظ الصورة بعد اجراء التغيير عليها

Close : يغلق هذا الأمر الصورة الموجودة في أرض العمل 

save as: يتيح هذا الأمر حفظ الصورة باسم آخر .
(في الإصدار السادس و السابع) يمكّنك هذا الأمر حفظ نسخة من التصميم على امتدادات مختلفة

save copy as: هذا الأمر موجود في الإصدار الخامس ...
يتيح هذا الأمر حفظ نسخة من التصميم على امتدادات مختلفة

Revert : يستخدم ها الأمر إذا قمت بتغيرات على الملف و لم تحفظها و ترغب بالعودة إلى آخر نسخة محفوظة

Place : يتيح هذا الأمر إدراج صورة على التصميم في طبقة جديدة

Import : يقوم هذا الأمر بفتح الملفات المحفوظة في التنسيقات
التي تستخدم وحدات استيراد التوصيل و يحتوي على أمر التحرير السريع

Export: يقوم هذا الأمر بتصدير الملفات إل تنسيقات مختلفة بإستخدام بمجيات مختلفة 

Automate : يتيح هذا الأمر بعض إمكانيات المعالحة الدفعية

File Info : يقدم هذا الأمر بعض المعلومات عن الصورة أو التصميم من مقاسات و إحداثيات

Page Setup : يقدم هذا الأمر بعض المعلومات و الخيارات قبل طباعة الصورة

Print : أمر الطباعة

Preferences : يتيح هذا الأمر خيارات متعددة التي تساعد على تسهيل استخدام الفوتوشوب للمستخدم

Color Settings : يحتوي هذا الأمر على خيارات تعديل ألوان العرض و ألوان الطابعة

Adobe Online : يعرض هذا الأمر المعلومات المعدلة ديناميكيا عن الفوتوشوب (يجب الإتصال بالإنترنت) لاستخدام هذا الأمر

Exit : هذا الأمر يقوم بإغلاق الفوتوشوب





ثانيا قائمة EDIT:
undo : أمر التراجع

step forward : التقدم خطوة

step backward : التراجع خطوة 

cut : يزيل هذا الأمر المنطقة المحددة و يحفظها في الذاكرة(قص)

copy : ينسخ هذا الأمر المنطقة المحددة و يحفظها في الذاكرة(نسخ)

copy merged: ينسخ هذا الأمر منطقة محددة من كل الطبقات المرئية 

paste : يلصق هذا الامر ما تم حفظه في الذاكرة (لصق)

paste intolayer mask: يلصق هذا الأمر منطقة محددة ضمن منطقة نشطة 
(يعني منطقة محددة) ثم يقوم الفوتوشوب بتحويل التحديد إلى 

clear : يحذف هذا الأمر المنطقة المحددة

check spelling: يستخدم في تصحيح الأخطاء الإملائية 

fina & replace **** : وظيفته البحث و الاستبدال لكلمة معينة

fill : يستخدم هذا الأمر لملئ منطقة محددة أو الطبقة بلون معين

stroke : ينشئ هذا الامر حدود بعرض معين حول منطقة محددة

frea transform : يتيح لك هذا الأمر بتحريك الصورة أو جزء منها (قلب ، تدوير ، تشويه ، إمالة)

transform : يشبه اللي فوقه بس بدرجات معينة 

define brush : تستطيع إنشاء فرشتك الخاصة من خلال هذا الامر

define pattern: تستطيع إنشاء خلفيتك الخاصة مثال : ( تكرار الكلمة في الخلفية)

define custem shape: تستطيع إنشاء أشكال جاهزة مثال : ( كرة ، مستطيل ، أي شكل تريده) 

purge / color setting / preset manager / preferences : إعدادات لخصائص الفوتوشوب





ثالثا قائمة image:
mode : تستطيع من خلال هذا الأمر استخدام أنماط مختلفة من الألوان
للإظهار و الطباعة و الحفظ ، و النمط RGB هو النمط الإفتراضي
و الأكثر استخداماً

adjust : يظهر هذا الأمر قائمة جزئية فيها مجموعة من الخيارات ...
للقيام بالتعديلات اللونية

duplicate : يقوم هذا الأمر بمضاعفة التصميم إما في طبقة واحدة أو في عدد من الطبقات

apply image : يستخدم هذا الأمر لتطبيق قنوات وحيدة أو مركبة على الطبقة المحددة
و يستخدم بشكل رئيسي لـــــمــــزج الـــصـــــور

calculations: مثل اللي فوقه و لكن يفتح لك مربع حوار الحسابات 
و الذي يسمح لك باستخدان مستند مصدر للمزج في أي منهما

iamge size : أحد الأوامر الأكثر أهمية للتحكم في حجم الصورة

canvas size : يستخدم لتغير ارتفاع او عرض الصورة دون أن تتغير الصورة أو الدقة (الوضوح)

rotate canvas : يستخدم هذا الأمر في قلب الصورة عمودي ، أفقي تسعين أو مئة و ثامنون درجة

crop : يستخدم هذا الأمر في اقتصاص كل المعلومات خارج نطاق التحديد المحددة 
و يتم تعين العرض و الإرتفاع بالإعتماد على الأبعاد الجديدة أما الدقة ثابتة

trim : يستخدم هذا الأمر في تجذيب و تشذيب (تنسيق الصورة) 

reveal all: يقوم بإعادة الكائنات داخل التصميم إلى حجمها الأصلي أو بدرجة التوضيح

histogram : يستخدم هذا الأمر في تقيم الدرجات اللونية و من خلال هذا الأمر لا يمكن إجراء تعديل على التصميم

trap : يطبق هذا الأمر على الصورة المستخدم في الطباعة و اخذ الميزة (غير قابل للتطبيق في تصميم الويب)







رابعا قائمة layer:
new : يقوم هذا الأمر بإنشاء طبقة جديدة

duplicate layer : يقوم هذا الأمر بمضاعفة الطبقة

delete layer : يقوم هذا الأمر بحذف الطبقة المحددة

layer properties: يفتح هذا الأمر مربع حوار عن خصائص الطبقة 

layer style : من أهم أوامر هذه القائمة ... يتيح لك المجال في إضافة بعض التأثيرات
الخاصة على الطبقة مثل : (الظل ، التدرج ، التوهج ، إبراز الصور ،،،،،، )

new fill layer : يقوم هذا الأمر بإنشاء طبقة جديدة مملوءة بلون أو تدرج معين

new adjustment layer: يقوم هذا الأمر بإنشاء طبقة جديد ذات خيارات و تصحيحات لونية مختلفة

change layer ******* : مثل اللي فوقه و لكن الإجراءعلى طبقة محددة سلفا

layer ******* option : يوفر هذا الأمر مجموعة من الخيارات الإجرائية على الطبقة

type : يتيح لك هذا الأمر تحرير النص حتى يتم إعادة تشكيله 

new layer ****d slice : يقوم هذا الأمر بتجزئة الصورة

add layer mask : يستخدم هذا الأمر في إنشاء قناة إضافية تتألف من قناع من محتويات الطبقة المحددة

enable layer mask : يقوم هذا الأمر بتشغيل و إيقاف تأثيرات القناع ....
و تستطيع من خلاله مقارنة التأثير قبل و بعد القناع 

group with previous : يستخدم هذا الأمر في إنشاء مجموعات الإقتطاع و تستخدم مجموعات الإقتطاع
لمحتويات طبقة لتشكيل قناع لمحتويات طبقة أخرى 

ungroup: يستخدم هذا الأمر في فك جميع ارتباط الطبقات من مجموعة الإقتطاع 

arrnge : يغير هذا الأمر ترتيب طبقات التصميم 

align linked : يقوم هذا الأمر بمحاذاة الطبقات المرتبطة و له ست خيارات 
( الأعلى ، المركز العمودي ، الأسفل ، اليسار ، اليمين ، المركز الأفقي ،) 

distribute linled: يشبه الأمر اللي فوقه 

merge layer : يقوم بمزج طبقة بأخرى

merge visible : يمزج الطبقات المرئية فقط

flatten image : يحول هذا التصميم العديد الطبقات إلى طبقة واحدة

matting : يفيد هذا الأمر في تسوية حواف الكائن الملصوق





خامسا قائمة select:

all : يحدد هذا الأمر كل محتويات الصورة

deselect : يلغي هذا الأمر التحديد 

reselect : يعيد هذا الأمر التحديد الأحدث (مهم) 

inverse: يعكس هذا الأمر التحديد الموجود 

color range : ينشئ هذا الأمر تحديدا معتمدا على اللون (هذا الأمر بالغ الأهمية)

feather : يقوم هذا الأمر بتنعيم حواف المنطقة المحددة عن طريق
مزج البيكسلات المحيطة بالتحديد مما يجعله أقل خشونة

modify : يغير هذا الأمر المنطقة المحددة رياضياً بيكسل فبيكسل ولا يأخذ في الحسبان اللون عند التعديل
و يتيح لك أربع خيارات ( حزام ، صقل ، تمديد ، تقليص )

grow : يزيد هذا الأمر المنطقة المحددة بضم مجال أوسع من الألوان المتشابهة قرب المنطقة المحددة

similar : مثل اللي فوقه لكن يشمل الصورة كلها

transform selection : يسمح هذا الأمر بتغير طول أو عرض التحديد دون أن تتغير المنطقة المحددة

load selection : ينشئ هذا الأمر تحديدا بالاعتماد على منطقة محددة محفوظة سلفا في البرنامج ..
تستطيع استخدامه كــ قناع أو تحديد أو طبقة 

save selection : بعد إنشاء تحديد معين يمكّنك هذا الأمر من حفظه حتى تستطيع استخدامه مرة أخرى





سادسا قائمة filter
مجموعةartistic:تستخدم هذه المجموعة الفلاتر التقليدية الفنية مع التلوين و الرسم و التصوير

مجموعة blurتسمى هذه المجموعة بفلاتر التمويه و تقوم بتنعيم الصورة 
بإنقاص التباين في الصورة كما يمكنك من تشكيل الظلال و ثأثيرات الحركة

مجموعة brush strokesمجموعة لمسات الفرشاة ويمكن لهذه المجموعة إضافة اللون و التظليل أو النسيج إلى الصورة
distorمجموعة
تنشئ هذه المجموعة تشويهات و تأثيرات خاصة بتغيير موضع البيكسلات الموجودة بدو تغير لونها

مجموعة noise
تسمى هذه المجموعة بفلاتر الضجيج و يمكنها مزج 
منطقة محددة مع الخلفية بشكل أكثر فاعلية كما يمكن لها إنشاء نسيج جميل

مجموعة pixelate
تشوه هذه المجموعة الألوان في التصميم بتغير مجموعات 
صغيرة من البيكسلات الملونة المتشابهة في مجموعة واحدة من اللون
مجموعة render
تقوم هذه المجموعة بإضافة تأثيرات جميلة على
التصميم (غيوم ، غيوم مفرقة ، سطوع عدسات ، تأثيرات إضاءة)
مجموعة sharpen
تضيف هذه المجموعة المزيد من التفاصيل إلى التصميم بزيادة الفرق اللوني 
في البيكسلات وهي فعالة في توضيح الصور الفوتوغرافية التي انعدمت فيها المطابقة 
مجموعة sketch
تحتوي هذه المجموعة على فلاتر التخطيط اللتي تضاهي تأثيرات الرسم اليدوي للفنان

مجموعة stylize
تسمى هذه المجموعة بفلاتر الأسلوب و تقدم كل التأثيرات الطبيعة

مجموعة ****ure
تضيف هذه المجموعة النسيج إلى الصورة

مجموعة video
هذه المجموعة تقدم أنظمة الألوان

مجموعة other
تحتوي هذه المجموعة على فلاتر متنوعة






سابعا قائمة view:

proof setup: يستخدم هذا الأمر في إظهار التصميم بأكثر من نمط من أنماط الألوان

proof color : يشبه اللي فوقة

gamut warning: يشبه اللي فوقه 

* كل هذه الاوامر المذكورة في الأعلى غير مفيدة لمصممي الويب

zoom in : يوسع منظر العدسة دون تغير حجم الصورة

zoom out : يصغر منظر العدسة دون تغير حجم الصورة

fit on ***eebn : يقوم هذا الأمر بإظهار الصورة في أكبر حجم ممكن

actual pixel : يقوم بإظهار الصورة في حجمها الأصلي

print size: يظهر حجم الصورة الطباعي الفعلي (غير مفيد لمصممي الويب) 

extras: يحتوي على مجموعة من الأوامر وهي 

hide/show edges : يقوم بإظهار أو أخفاء الإطار الخارجي للمنطقة المحددة 
و تتم الإشارة إلى المناطق المحددة بمحيط متقطع

hide/show path : يشبه اللي فوقه 

hide/show guides : يقوم بإظهار الدلائل و إخفائها

snap to guides : يجب إختيار هذا الأمر عند التعامل مع الدلائل و تتم محاذاة البنود تلقائيا

loock guides : يجب تطبيق هذا الأمر بعد وضع الدلائل على الصورة لضمان عدم تحركها

clear guides : حذف الدلائل

hide/show grid : يقوم بإظهار و إخفاء الشبكة

snap grid : يجب إختيار هذا الأمر عند التعامل مع الشبكة و تتم محاذاة البنود تلقائيا

ruler: إظهار المسطرة 

loock slice : إغلاق الشرائح

clear slice : حذف الشرائح






ثامنا قائمة ******:

تحتوي هذه القائمة على مجموعة كبيرة من الأوامر اللتي تتحكم في إظهار و إخفاء الشرائح المفصلة 

للبرنامج وهذه القائمة بالغة الأهمية ... دونها لا تستطيع التقدم 

خطوة واحدة في الفوتوشوب 





تاسعا قائمة help:

إذا واجهتك صعوبة فلا تيأس يمكنك الإعتماد على هذه القائمة لمساعدت حيث 

تؤمن لك هذه القائمة الكثير من المعلومات التي سوف تحتاج إليها كـــ مــصــمـم






​


----------



## kalimooo (21 فبراير 2009)

لالالالالالالالالالالالا

شكراااااااا اخي كوكو

شكرااااااااا لتعبك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 فبراير 2009)

*شرح جميل ومهم


شكرا كوكو​*


----------



## totty (21 فبراير 2009)

*همووووووت واتعلم اى حاجه فى الفوتوشوب ده

بحس بالجهل لما بفتحه

ممكن درس خصوصى عندك بقه يا كوكو

ههههههههه

مــــرسي لتعبك​*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 فبراير 2009)

*شرح جميل
شكرا كوكو لتعبك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> شكراااااااا اخي كوكو
> 
> شكرااااااااا لتعبك


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كليمو 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *شرح جميل ومهم​*
> 
> 
> 
> *شكرا كوكو*​


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مايكل 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 فبراير 2009)

totty قال:


> *همووووووت واتعلم اى حاجه فى الفوتوشوب ده​*
> 
> *بحس بالجهل لما بفتحه*​
> *ممكن درس خصوصى عندك بقه يا كوكو*​
> ...


اوك يا فندم 

هههههههههههههه

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا توتى


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *شرح جميل​*
> 
> *شكرا كوكو لتعبك*​


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بيشو


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## GogoRagheb (23 فبراير 2009)

*مرسى يا جميل 
شكرا لتعب محبتك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جوجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 فبراير 2009)

*مجهود اكتر من رائع يا كوكو*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سويتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

